# Deer Camp or Hunting Blind names...how'd they come about?



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Going off the great thread started yesterday about cool stuff people have found while hunting, I bet this one could get pretty interesting, and funny...I'll start.

We were setting up a huge pole tent we bought from sams, used as a makeshaft carport if you will. We were going to use it to put tents underneath for extra warmth and to stay extra dry. Well, the dang thing wouldnt go together and little did we know they hid certain smaller poles in some of the bigger ones (I guess to save space in the box). Every pole had names like A2 and C6 My buddy had all the poles laid out, instructions in hand, and could not find pole B1 and just kept getting more and more red in the face. Until finally took one of the poles and started beating an innocent nearby sapling (why he didnt pick on a full grown tree I dont know). Well would you know it, the "B1" pole came flying out of his new "weapon of destruction" We all got a really good laugh, and from then on the camp was named "B1".

"It almost wasnt camp, but now it B1!!!!!":cheers:


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

peteroc5858 said:


> Going off the great thread started yesterday about cool stuff people have found while hunting, I bet this one could get pretty interesting, and funny...I'll start.
> 
> We were setting up a huge pole tent we bought from sams, used as a makeshaft carport if you will. We were going to use it to put tents underneath for extra warmth and to stay extra dry. Well, the dang thing wouldnt go together and little did we know they hid certain smaller poles in some of the bigger ones (I guess to save space in the box). Every pole had names like A2 and C6 My buddy had all the poles laid out, instructions in hand, and could not find pole B1 and just kept getting more and more red in the face. Until finally took one of the poles and started beating an innocent nearby sapling (why he didnt pick on a full grown tree I dont know). Well would you know it, the "B1" pole came flying out of his new "weapon of destruction" We all got a really good laugh, and from then on the camp was named "B1".
> 
> "It almost wasnt camp, but now it B1!!!!!":cheers:


*"instructions in hand, and could not find pole B1 and just kept getting more and more red in the face" *

replace "red in the face" with "drunk" and that would be a more accurate story about how that went down.

My story, i have an uncle named jimmy....he's known for droppin "land trout" everywhere he goes...so we go to set up a blind one day on a new pasture....of course we get out there, get the feeder set up, fenced in with cattle pannels and t-posts, set up the tri-pod and stake it down (mind you, it's 110 degrees in south texas) and litterally the second we got the last stake int he ground and wired to the blind, Jimmy gets a "cramp"...we tell him to wait and he insists that he can't and goes off into the brush, i think....well, at least he walked off...so i climbed the tripod to check out the new area....and what did i see....Jimmy...about 20 yards away from the feeder thinking no one could see him, just goin to town...the tripod stand was named "gettin jimmied" to be commonly reffered to as "jimmy's" stand...


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Had a few stands with different names.

"Bobcat trail stand" cause just about everytime you someone sat there a bobcat would cross the right-away in the same trail.

"Hotel" was astand that was like a hotel. The guy that built it has about 8 kids so to go hunting he needed room for several kinds. It was a two story job. It was 4'x8' and about 15' tall. Both the bottom and top were closed in. He had a cot down stairs so a kid or two could sleep. There were 3 bar stools upstairs for him and a few kids. The funny thing was that he didn't have enough tie down wires and the first time the wind blow it fell over and he ended up just crawling in it most of the time to hunt. I think for about 5 years he would stand it up just before season and it would always be blown over before Thanksgiving.

"Tower Stand" I think every lease ends up having on of these. The one on out lease has 15' legs. It was pretty nice and the thing I liked about it most was that it seat of a boat seat mounted on a post that was bolted to the center of the stand.

"Creek Stand" it was located on a drainage ditch for they called it a creek.

"Boot's Stand" was named for the guy that had been on the lease forever. He always lasse up boots.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

We have the "paddleboat" stand. Put up the feeder, started looking around the area and found an aluminum paddleboat up in a tree. Apparently it had drifted over from Garner State Park from a huge flood several years back. The Blind is actually a pretty good ways from the creek. Musta been one heck of a flood.


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Your old huntin lease had the
******* stand- always saw wet's there. 
Twilight, deer always came out at dark.
Crossroads, I think everyone has one of these.
Stacy's sendero, a guy samed stacy put it up there.
Texaco sendero, Texaco build the roads there.
The hill, on a hill.
Bull pasture 1 and 2, ??
The wounded deer, you know why.
On my current ranch, not many interesting names,
The Hawg palace, Reids stand, Ray's stand, Cournel's blind
V stand.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Just names*

West Stand

Pipeline

White Condo

Rattlesnake

Pond Stand

Honey Hole

Taco Stand


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Names*

Mud Pond-pond is mud

Big Blind-blind is big 7x7

Pig Creek-lots of pigs

Honey Hole-bees in trees

Bubba's Tree-friend named it

River Tower- it near thr river and it high

Hill Top-It on the highest hill and we can see the town lights

Playhouse-? kids named it

Cedar-? no cedar South Texas

Black blind-tower metal blind painted black

Fortress-?

Grafitti-?

Catapillar pond-Bulldozer in bottom left after a flood


----------



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

Ring-Tailed Warrior- One morning a fellow hunter heard something moving in the stand and saw a family of ring-tailed cats. 
Super Secret- very had to find 
Best western- 5x8tower stand


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

*Widow maker!* - one of the first metal skinned insulated top of the line blinds made on a 10 stand. We were pulling it up w/ the truck and had 3 ropes tied on and they snapped nearly landing the blind on me. We then got a steel cable and started and it happened again! Finally got an oil field cable and a chain to get the dad gum heavy thing lifted! Left it at that ranch as I was NEVER moving it again!

*Petting zoo* - I tend to feed a little heavy consequently I always have a ton of animals around my blind.


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

The lemonade stand-my brother built it one weekend and didn't get a chance to camo it so me and a buddy got a can of spray paint and put "lemonade 5 cents" across the front. The rest are pretty boring-big buck blind, windmill blind, Tordilla hill blind...


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

Painted wind mill- Had a painted windmill red white and blue blades.
Black widow, had to bug bomb it every year to kill the black widows.
Rattler, Ground blind that was blown over and upon setting it up there was a rattler under neath it.


----------



## Judaville (Feb 9, 2005)

Overtime - created this new spot late in the season
84 Lumber - Lots of old 2x4's bracing the legs of this stand...almost called ******* stand

Snatch - Use your imagination


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

The Manhole-Stand made out of a 60" fiberglass manhole.
House in the Woods- Nice rooomy stand built in thick creek bottom woods.
The Geo-Dont know why it got that name, but it was an odd shaped 5 sided stand.
The World- 16' towerpod on top of a big hill, you can see the whole world.
The Prairie Stand- Old boxblind set on an open native prairie field.
The Turkey stand- self explainatory.
Calvins Stand- Big Box built in a huge Oak Tree, best I ever saw!


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

My stand is the Cedar Stand. Year after year it produces the greatest numbers and largest deer and hogs on the place.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

a few on one place a few on a friends.

Rattlesnake = feeder sounded like a rattler under the blind
Rockfence = rockfence 100 yds from blind
Spring = spring just down the hill from it.
Flat = out of the hill and in the mesquite flats.

Shinery = shinery oaks around
Shinery Draw = shinery oaks and a draw
Cedar Hill = Has a bunch of cedars
Salt Flat = old oil well pooled salt water in this falt
West = the farthest blind west on the place
Mesquite = a biggg mesquite flat
Ridge = new blind on a high ridge
Thicket = well its real thick

Nothing special


----------



## pierce2901 (Nov 26, 2006)

*names*

cow tower
crump tank
Ray's Blind 
Leaner
Placo
East Side
War Wagon
and many more.........:cheers:


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Wake up late, 25 yds from the old camp.


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

*Blind Names*

Taj-Referring to Taj Mahal. Tall octagon shaped blind with all the amenities.
Rusty 10-Old ground blind with the name Rusty 10 spray painted on it when we showed up.
Rattlesnake Mountain-Self explanatory.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

The Cut, The Saddle, The Big Hill, The 115 acres, The West Fence, The Executive blind, the radio tower, Ray's, The moultrie, oak grove, working pens, tree blind, creek blind, the tank battery, the back tank, the sendero, space junk.


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

the meat blind ,old faithful , romance blind "a nice big blind that you could get comfortable in!!!!" ,wesatch blind,house blind "right by camp" ,creek blind,


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I have now renamed a few of my blinds.... There is the Pilar--you can shoot whatever you want but you can't keep it blind. Then there is the team x treme blind-- where nothing is what you thought you were paying for blind. Anyone want to go on a theres the blind hunt, I have some openings!! If I were serious, I would get in more trouble. rs


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Rusty S said:


> I have now renamed a few of my blinds.... There is the Pilar--you can shoot whatever you want but you can't keep it blind. Then there is the team x treme blind-- where nothing is what you thought you were paying for blind. Anyone want to go on a theres the blind hunt, I have some openings!! If I were serious, I would get in more trouble. rs


Ohhh My Goodness!! I'm telling Mom! Your sooooo gonna get it!! ROFLMAO!!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Stairway to Heaven!!! Buddy had those steel stairs you walk up in an S fashion we cemented in the ground & converted a blind on the platform. Cat blind. Another spot we use is called the red boxs feeder. Theres no blind just a feeder. We hunt this spot in the golf cart. O yea the old crossroad blind that use to pay off big untill progress built houses dang the bad luck.


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

We have 3 named stands on our lease. The first one is the Dead Mans Stand, it got that name because a guy had a heart attack and died in it. Next would be the Condo because its 10'x10' and the last one is the propane blind because it has a propane bottle under it for the heater.


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

Every stand on our lease has a name:

Road Blind ( close to the road leading into camp)

Protein Stand ( has 2 protein feeders in the feed pen)

The Rook ( Mr. Rook former President of Dow Chemical originally put it there years ago)

Treehouse ( someone put a piece of plywood about 20' up in a tree to hunt out of originally)

Far Northwest ( name says it)

The Holshier ( original hunter who put the stand there)

The Baracade (its a baracade)

Jack Johnson's (self explanatory)

The Novasad (name of the hunter who put it up)


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

The place I get to hunt in Bracketteville has some pretty good names..

Movie House, Several westurns were actually filmed on the property and this particular stand sits atop a ridge that has about 7 differnt good spots for the "fighting up or down the mountian" scenes.

Jacks Stand, Named after the owner of the property ... place has an AC, TV, Bed, Fridge, Heater, Spot light on the feeder with a hand switch in the stand..

Oakmont, A bow stand nestled in the only oakmont on the property.

Paco Lake...
Lake House...


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

condo blind
tripod blind
"the pond"

funny story about a duck blind we built in greens lake couple years ago
we built a super tall blind, i mean you could see this thing on the horizon of greens marsh...it towered over all the grass
anysways.....when we went to hunt on opening day and there was a note pinned in a ziplock bag in the blind....all it said, real big was "tallest duck blind award"
we got a kick out of it


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

Has anyone seen that gigundous 12x12 deer stand on a 12 ft tower that's for sale in Brady? Good gosh, you could have keg party in that thing. I want one.


----------



## ratherbefishin (Jun 5, 2009)

We have a 11 (possibly 12) stands on our place between Camp Wood and Brackettville and the names go like this:

The 114: There is 114 acres between the nueces river and FM 334.
Rambo: Its like your hunting in the jungle.
Treestand: Stand is under a huge oak tree.
Hill Stand: Sits up on a big hill.
Turkey Stand: Lots of turkeys
Box Stand: Sitting in a big 8x8 box.
Buck Stand: Called this but no bucks have been killed here.
The Top: Sits on top of the big hill.
Bankruptcy: Previous owner went bankrupt.
Meadow: Sits in a big meadow.
Back: Very back corner of land.

Oh and last but not least the house... For those really cold days where you want to sit in the recliner and drink coffee and watch the feeder at the house. A many of deer have been taken this way.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

We hunted the Galvan Ranchin Webb Co for 4 years back in the early 1990s we had a tower stand that was 25 ft high to the window, we placed this stand on a 90 degree turn you could see every thing around that moved we named it the Zoo Stand..


----------



## tickbird (Apr 11, 2008)

Here's a list for ours:
Fire tower -25 foot high
17 acres
40 acres
Octagon- 8 sides
Fence line
Stone Cold-black plastic double wide
Tank
Short Shot
Long Shot
Green Bean 
Double secret


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

LandPirate said:


> My stand is the Cedar Stand. Year after year it produces the greatest numbers and largest deer and hogs on the place.


Now those right there are my favotite type of stands!!!:cheers:


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

MarshJr. said:


> condo blind
> tripod blind
> "the pond"
> 
> ...


One of those deals were you cant be really mad someone else was hunting your blind due to wittyness!!


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

All of ours are basic names with the exception of one, "The Gay Stand".
Named this due to it's original paint job, took all the paint we had around and mixed it together just to have enough to get it painted. The end result was kind of gay looking so the name has stuck.
I don't hunt that stand, now that it has that name.


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

txsnyper said:


> All of ours are basic names with the exception of one, "The Gay Stand".
> Named this due to it's original paint job, took all the paint we had around and mixed it together just to have enough to get it painted. The end result was kind of gay looking so the name has stuck.
> I don't hunt that stand, now that it has that name.


You know that is your favorite stand. LOL


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

camp blind-blind is 600 yds from camp and has produced 170'' deer

First blind- first blind out of trap

xmas tree blind-close to xmas tree tank

teepee blind-old teepee looking blind once there

flat blind-overlooks a big flat area

sw corner blind- in the sw corner of pasture

mocha blind-close to mocha tank

quad blind-2 man tripod


----------



## AM Cloutier (Jun 17, 2005)

One of my buddies blinds is called Obama. Is named that because it was originally someone else's blind and feeder. They got off the lease and told my buddy that there was a good blind and feeder that he could have. When he went to check it out, the blind and feeder were gone and the guy had given the stuff to someone else. Promises, promises!


----------



## eastmattycjh (Jul 22, 2008)

#1- 1st stand when you come through the gate
tanktop- over looks the tank and field behind it
Rodney's stand- Rodney has always put his stand in this area
Right Away- a long road cut through the woods
Taj- after Taj Mahal
Runway- One of the guys cleared so much that we said a plane could land
Joey's stand- Joey killed his first deer there 20 years ago
Beer Can Stand- One day my dad got up in there and said that there were about two cases of empty beer cans up there so the name stuck:cheers:


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Most were typical, creekside, dry wash, hilltopper etc. We had one we called long sleeve......It was our second year on this place and a great bunch of guys. As most camps, we'd have poker games and fireside bull sessions, combined with entirely too much drinkin by some of these fellows. One guy was on his way to his stand in the morning and as bourbon has a tendency to do, it gave him a little "lower intestinal pressure of the squirt variety" as he neared his stand. It was apparently an emergency cause he couldn't make back to camp. (wev'e all been there). He took his coveralls down, squatted, did his business, cleaned up with a bandana in the dark. He got up in his boxblind and began to notice a bad smell...As it turned out he had "soiled" his sleeve of his coveralls during his squat.. Needless to say this took the fun out of any hungover hunting plans he had that fine morning.. He climbed down out of his stand, took out his knife and cut the sleeve of them coveralls right there and tossed on the ground near his stand and went back to camp.....I made my way back to camp later that morning and saw him by the firepit with his sleeve missin'. Before I could get the words out of my mouth, he says "Don't even ask"...I still laugh about that scene. That's how long sleeve got it's name,,,,,Jim


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

I used to hunt the Taylor Ranch near Juno out west. It was about 24,000 acres or there abouts. When I did not want to venture far from the camp I would go about 4-500 yards to a stand they called the Zoo. So named because of all the variety and heavy game traffic. One evening I was seated in the tripod at the Zoo and had about 20 javalina come as the feeder fired off. No less than 15-20 doe, a couple dozen turkeys, two axis bucks, and lots of small 6 and 8 point bucks. The cool part of the evening was watching two bucks fight to my left, while two bucks fight to my right, watching while other bucks stormed in to the show and listening to two more fight in the brush behind me. Some much game wandered in and out of that spot you had to stay on your toes so as not to miss out on something spectacular in the crowd. Hated the long drive there but the entertainment was great.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

AM Cloutier said:


> One of my buddies blinds is called Obama. Is named that because it was originally someone else's blind and feeder. They got off the lease and told my buddy that there was a good blind and feeder that he could have. When he went to check it out, the blind and feeder were gone and the guy had given the stuff to someone else. Promises, promises!


Now thats funny stuff!!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

AM Cloutier said:


> One of my buddies blinds is called Obama. Is named that because it was originally someone else's blind and feeder. They got off the lease and told my buddy that there was a good blind and feeder that he could have. When he went to check it out, the blind and feeder were gone and the guy had given the stuff to someone else. Promises, promises!


Or did he decide that you had a better blind than the guy on the next lease over then take your door and redistribute it to him?


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 26, 2009)

heres a few of ours/

Alcatraz- 15' up in the air
cow playhouse-dam cows are always around this one
water puppy-ranch owners dog always down by the tank
tin can- old metal blind 
fortress- 8x8 blind


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Finished a stand last year just before leaving for Kansas on a pheasant hunt. Gotta text from the three daughters telling me not to worry the stand has been painted, which it was, PINK WITH PURPLE CAMO SPOTS!!! Left it that way and it's been named the Marshmallow which is what it looks like sittin' in the pasture.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Duck camp :
32 - becuz it is west of 31!
Black Bayou, becuz, well, it's off Black Bayou. AKA Mikee's blind.

Man Camp - cuz wife said yes you can have it, as long as no wimmen ever come out. OK easy enough. Has no named blinds, because all the feeders have number we stenciled on them. One old blind, with no feeder, aptly named the koncentration kamp blind, looks like the watchtower from Stalag 13.

MM


----------



## Boneheads (Oct 9, 2009)

*stand names*

Meat in the pot

***** stand. Found a Chinamen there hunting on our property.

Cadillac stand. Big enough that I spent weekends in it.

Pipeline stand


----------



## Big Mike M (May 29, 2007)

pierce2901 said:


> cow tower-*50 footer*
> crump tank-*close to crump tank*
> Ray's Blind-*Ray don't even hunt here anymore, but is gay son does*
> Leaner-*it is pink now for his wife and daughter*
> ...


Ron's 50 footer
Mike's east side stand 
Paul's stand
Joel's stand
Josh's stand
Pete's stand
Flippo's stand-old 50 footer that he will not hunt
Cami's stand-Yes it was his stand
Mangus blind-same with this one
The new spot
Satelite
Tank 7-close to tank 7
Visine-close to visine tank
44 road-close to the highway
Beeville-50 footer that always has bees in it
Top Drive-our favorite stand. Close to the beer and can go anywhere.

Now we have bow blinds at a lot of these spots.

We have 5 stands in our pasture that are 50 foot tall. Yes, I said 50. Drive down highway 44 out of Freer and look to your left. You can see a few from the highway.


----------



## pccurr (Jul 3, 2006)

My favorite stand to hunt is the Hilton- 5x8 fully carpeted, indoor plumbing, swivel recliner, hearth glow heater with 5 gallon propane bottle underneath stand. I am thinking about putting 1 of those super quite honda generators under it and a window a/c.
Nursery- because you see a bunch of does and yearlings hardly anthing else.
7 point stand- big 7 point killed off it
Beaver dam- beaver dam right behind it
Between the creeks- 2 creeks come together its in the fork
The hole- in a mud bog always get stuck
The beer can stand- always full of mt beer cans


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

The Valley View blind ...the last one I will build in this lifetime...2500 sq ft /sleeps 6/ac/heat/washer/dryer/cabletv/shower commode/kitchen...the days of sitting in the treestand with the Ice on the limbs are over...rio


----------



## texanlegend (Dec 9, 2004)

the ruttin room ......the blind i hunt in with the misses


----------



## woodd203 (Sep 12, 2007)

We have the death trap 1 (a thirty foot ladder stand strapped to a tree) and the death trap 2 (a box blind 6 feet off the ground that we forgot to build a ladder for)


----------



## TX Fishin (Jul 31, 2009)

tailgate stand - broke the tailgate
texas pin stripping stand - drive your truck to the stand and it wont be the same


----------



## shifty2002 (Jul 20, 2006)

Cactus patch blind- given

Cactus Flat blind - given

II - Had big roman numeral II on the side. WTH?

Owl I
Owl II - always nice to clean out an owl blind (or two) at the beginning of every season - started screwing the windows shut at the end of the year

The three legged blind - A box blind with three legs. Who thought of this engineering marvel? square box on triangle base. Talk about a square peg in a triangle hole. Thank God for good tie-downs.

Penthouse - top of a big hill with no roof

Central Park - 100' wide sendero 1/2 mile long 

Little Boy - name of a young buck that was first seen out of the blind

Woodhouse Blind - old family named Woodhouse that used to live on the property

Cave stand - hill country stand with 14' deep hole in the rock ground, big enough to get into. Kept it covered for safety


Gordo - In a gordo hay meadow

Caliche Pit blind - given

House blind - closest stand to the house

Twin tanks - given

Condo - I think everybody has one of these. 8X8 blind on 12' tower, big enough for an overnighter, domino table and cooler with cool-aide for piggie raids


----------



## texasfisherman (Mar 9, 2007)

*Steve's Keys*

Not a blind or stand....it's an offshore spot about 35 miles out of Galveston. My buddy drove himself to the marina that morning and put his car keys in his shirt pocket and forgot they were there. Well.....he remembered the first time he bent over the gunnel to wash his hands and heard, SPLASH!
I have to say I admire his composure....not one curse word.
Hence, *STEVE'S KEYS.*
He really laughed hard the next time we went out and he saw that spot saved in my GPS.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

rio frio said:


> The Valley View blind ...the last one I will build in this lifetime...2500 sq ft /sleeps 6/ac/heat/washer/dryer/cabletv/shower commode/kitchen...the days of sitting in the treestand with the Ice on the limbs are over...rio


Please let me hunt out of the back of the blind this year. rs


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey hunter4life... what was the name given to your stand??? :biggrin:


----------

